# www.techexams.net



## ThePistonDoctor (Mar 2, 2009)

www.techexams.net

Just thought I would add this into the resources here. For those of you studying for certs, this is an invaluable resource. They have tech notes, practice tests, a forum, and tons of information on many different certs. 

Have fun!


----------



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey PistonDoctor,


thanks! I've been looking for A+ cert resources and this is one of the best I've seen.

thanks for sharing...

-ZC


----------



## maslam (Jun 16, 2009)

Another resource  Freetechexams.com for A+ Practice.


----------

